# rm6 abmessungen



## OnTheRocks (21. November 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab mir letztens nen RM6 Rahmen zugelget und bin jetzt dabei mir die entsprechenden Teile zusammen zu kaufen... Naja und ums kurz zu fassen hab ich kein Bock alles mit nem Zolli nachzumessen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch die Abmessungen von diesem Rahmen hat oder irgend wo noch Seite existiert, wo man dieses nachlesen kann?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (21. November 2005)

Moin,

welche Maße brauchst Du denn?

War lange Zeit stolzer Besitzer eines solchen und hab noch ein paar Ersatzteile, Lager, Umlenkhebel und so Kram rumliegen.

Stütze: 26,8
Innenlager: 73-118 Bei ISIS/ Octalink
Einbaumaße Dämpfer:165mm; Buchsen M8x22


ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnTheRocks (21. November 2005)

THX das waren eingelich schon meine Hauptanliegen... Ansonsten währe es auch ganz zu wissen wie die einzelnen Maße vom Oberrohr, Schwinge usw. sind und falls es da was zu beachten vom Steuersatz.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (21. November 2005)

Welche Rahmenhöhe hast'n?


----------



## OnTheRocks (22. November 2005)

48 cm ist der Rahmen hoch. 
btw kannste vielleicht noch schreiben was für erfahrungen du mit dem rahmen gemacht hast und wie dein setup wahr?


----------



## derschotte (22. November 2005)

hast zwar nen rm6, aber hier mal der katalog von 02 mit dem nachfolger rm7. 

hat noch jemand pdf kataloge von rocky (hätte noch den '04er)?

ps: file hat 7mb


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (22. November 2005)

Servus,

also entweder hast'n 46cm -> 18" oder 49,5cm -> 19,5". Es gab nur die beiden.   
´
Hier mal die Daten, die ich auf die Schnelle habe:

Lenkwinkel: 68,5° bei 130mm Federweg vorn
Oberrohr: 590 bei 18" / 615 bei 19,5" (waagerecht)
Sitzwinkel:73,0° in 18" / 72,5° in 19,5"

Hoffe das hilft Dir. 
Ich fand das Bike echt klasse.   Kaum wippen, aber trotzdem ein aktives Fahrwerk. Bin mit Vanilla RC (mit Piggyback) gefahren. Die Druckstufenverstellung bringt schon noch was an Performance.   Hab irgendwann mal auf RM7-Umlenkhebel und längeren Dämpfer gewechselt. (faktisch war's dann ein RM7) War noch besser zum freeriden, aber die längere Gabel (888) hat irgendwann mein Steuerrohr ovalisiert. Obwohl die Winkel durch die Federwegaufrüstung hinten gleich geblieben sind, sind wohl die Wandstärken noch nicht so fett wie bei den Nachfolgern.  Da wars vorbei, fuhr zwar noch, aber knackste wie die Hölle. Also maximal 170mm in der Front verbauen, dann hast länger Spass mit dem Bike. 

once a Rocky, ever a Rocky


----------



## OnTheRocks (22. November 2005)

Jupp danke hat mir sehr weitergeholfen    und es is nen 46er...
Das da ne 200mm Gabel nicht richtig reingehen wird hab ich mir schon gedacht werde also entweder ne boxxer oder ne junior t fahren. 

Aber Danke für das gute Feedback


----------

